# what if....



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

What if i never get to use my plow all winter?!?!?!?!  :angry: I am starting to get depressed. I bought back at the end of Dec., and it seems like i just tossed away a bunch of money  No snow is in the 10 day forecast, the ground is so soft that i walk on it and sink and we r suppose to have a milf feb. AHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

It truly is a rough business!!! I would think February will have a nice one for us this year, and don't forget about March. I'm in the Chicago Land area and the last 4 Febs have been brutal! My point is....The last 4 January's have been great, but this one really stinks so February must have something for us!! You know the old flip flop routine!! Anyway, we always get close to our average!!!


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

A few lifetimes ago I bought a new Western (January 1976).. then it didn't snow until the end of March.... Thought I had made a major mistake.. but then the next year the infamous blizzard of '77 hit. I paid for the plow - and truck - several times over that year. 

The cycles will kill you.. either too much work or not enough - and it always comes at the wrong time!


----------



## btrussell (Oct 16, 2004)

*I know what you mean*

I know about how you feel frostysnow. I bought my plow christmas eve of 2003. That january we had one plowable event. I only did a few driveways. Then last year we didnt even get enough to push and then we got one plowable snow before christmas 2005. So 2 years with the plow and only used it twice. It's depressing beause the winter before I bought the plow we had snow from mid january to the end of february. I guess I jinxed it or something. So I've been debating as to whether it was worth the money or not. I wish I could get into plowing more like get contracted accounts and whatnot but the truth is we havent gotten enough snow. And to think I thought it was going to be a promising winter. Oh well best of luck to everyone.
Brian


----------

